# HELP need advice on resealing 72 Gal Bow Front



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

I just very carefully removed all of the old silicon from the bottom of a tank I just bought ( knew it leaked when I bought it). After cleaning it I used GE Silicone 1 which claimed to be a 100 % Silicone rubber sealant. I allowed it to dry for three days ( only claimed it needed 24 hours). Rinsed it and filled it. Ran the tank for a couple of days and then put 100 pounds of white sand in the bottom , along with a couple of rocks etc. Fish went in and everybody is happy for about 2 weeks. I very slowly had been raising the water temp from around 72 ( what they had been in). I finally raised the heater to max trying for 78 or 80. My wife woke me up around 1am to tell me the tank was leaking VERY badly from around the bottom somewhere. It was like a entire seam had given way. It was losing around 5 gallons every 2-3 minutes.

The only thing I can come up with is when the water got hot enough the glass expanded and caused the silicone to pull free down the length of a seam. While cleaning it again I never could spot the bad area, but am ready to retry using an Aquarium sealant called Nuflex 333.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
I am going to attempt to post a link to a picture of it before the blow out.

http://www.goatworld.com/members/richardmanning/index.shtml.doc

Thanks 
Richard Manning
[email protected]


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I would say go witn an actual aquarium sealant like you said or this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1 also I would be very careful to make sure you don't leave any little holes or pockets in the silicone. In fact I would say another possibility would be there was a tiny hole or pocket and over the course of two weeks it let loose.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have used the GE product for years. Never a problem. I don't think it is the product. Next time, make sure you clean the glass well. I would also do the corner seams. Not just the bottom. Do it all at the same time. I have heard that fresh silicon will not stick to old/ cured silicon. Maybe your leak is at the intersection. I'm not sure of that, but I always do it all at one time. I've done dozens over the years ( recently a 135 ). Never a problem. I haven't bought a new tank in 30 years, always used. I'm cheap. LOL.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I read last night that as long as its 100% silicone that it's all fine to use.


----------



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

I spoke with Oceanic today and they told me they use a GE Silicone 830 on the sides, but use a GE 1200 on the bottom. Researching it shows the 1200 has a very high strength. Going to give it a shot. Also I scraped the glass as clean as I could get it, then rubbed all areas to be sealed down with alcohol and then allowed it to dry for about 12 hours before putting it on. 

Thanks for the help

Richard


----------

